# Amazon resets some account passwords!



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.zdnet.com/article/amazon-is-resetting-account-passwords-for-some-accounts/?tag=nl.e589&s_cid=e589&ttag=e589&ftag=TREc64629f

Apparent this is legitimate. I didn't get reset, fortunately.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

OK - seems weird.
My PW has not been reset - but I'll be on the alert. ... Really hard to determine what has really happened. {grump}


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

If you're at all nervous (and based on the weekly headlines, in general we all should be), you can just go ahead and reset your password now.


----------

